# Hope Bridge Cleveland Ohio



## Justtheg (Jul 1, 2021)

Interesting piece, was referred by a friend to look after telling them about old world architecture. It appears that the hands were cut off and replaced with lower quality material than the rest of it, and it is now holding a car, possibly looks like the chest area was buffed on as well maybe to hide something. Just wanted to share this is my first post here. This thing looks incredible! Why would they take all that time and effort to craft these seemingly unrelated figure(s) in America? Makes no sense on the official timeline.


----------



## BStankman (Jul 1, 2021)

Originally named the Lorain-Carnegie Bridge, opened in 1932.
Are you suggesting these were not built by us?  Because they are sandstone and easily produced with 1930 technology.

 
 
​I do however agree that the Art Deco movement was the United States declaration that they were the center of the new empire.  And should be further investigated.  After US involvement in WWI, there could be no further dispute.

But we do have evidence the US was building a westward empire prior to 1917, and the nations it was conquering seem to be missing from history.  Perhaps they were the Indian Wars, or perhaps the western nations were not entirely what we have been told.
Lewis and Clark Expo Portland 1905

The contemporary Buffalo City Hall has clear Art Deco symbols of the new empire.  Including construction.


 

And in case one forgets, there is a giant building in New York City dedicated to the new empire.


​


----------



## Justtheg (Jul 1, 2021)

BStankman said:


> Originally named the Lorain-Carnegie Bridge, opened in 1932.
> Are you suggesting these were not built by us?  Because they are sandstone and easily produced with 1930 technology.
> 
> View attachment 11149 View attachment 11150
> ...


The hands do not match the rest of the figure in the picture I posted.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 1, 2021)

Justtheg said:


> The hands do not match the rest of the figure in the picture I posted.


I may be missing something and not sure I have found a picture of the same bridge guardian as they are a pair but here's a crop of this image and I cannot see what you are getting at.
Is it the carving?
The colour?
The weathering?

Source


----------



## Justtheg (Jul 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I may be missing something and not sure I have found a picture of the same bridge guardian as they are a pair but here's a crop of this image and I cannot see what you are getting at.
> Is it the carving?
> The colour?
> The weathering?
> ...


Perhaps it's just the lighting in your picture that makes it less prevalent to notice what I am talking about, but the original picture I posted is large in size, enough you can see if you zoom in. The color is a different shade, and also looks quite crude compared to much of the sculpture..


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 1, 2021)

Justtheg said:


> The color is a different shade, and also looks quite crude compared to much of the sculpture..


Zoomed in and screen grabbed.
Here's yours top and the other bottom.






I went for a second look and the figure in your photo is holding a coach and the one in the one I found is holding a truck. Don't know how I missed it perhaps looking to hard?
So these are the pair of towering figures on that bridge. I still cannot see what you see. As bstankman says it  looks good for the 1930's in design and tech on display terms.

Coach



Truck


​Edit to add:
It seems to be celebrating the advance in transportation going from horse drawn coach to what would be called today 'state of the art' electric powered truck not unlike this pair dating from the late 20's. Note the underslung battery bank in particular.


----------



## Justtheg (Jul 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Zoomed in and screen grabbed.
> Here's yours top and the other bottom.
> View attachment 11170
> View attachment 11171​
> ...





It seems obvious to me. Also look at the top right statue in this picture with the guardian missing his pinkies either fell off or they failed to attach the faux fingers on that one and just tried to make it seem like they were behind the bridge being held. Doesn't fit the rest of the statues.


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 1, 2021)

Justtheg said:


> View attachment 11184
> It seems obvious to me. Also look at the top right statue in this picture with the guardian missing his pinkies either fell off or they failed to attach the faux fingers on that one and just tried to make it seem like they were behind the bridge being held. Doesn't fit the rest of the statues.


Except this one also has missing fingers! not actually missing see below.



All eight, well I didn't know that there were that many are holding mainly tech from the thirties with only two from the 1800's .

I found this site whose photographs are interesting. Little fingers are under the bridge not missing.





> After 3 years of repairs lasting from 1980-1983 the bridge reopened and was renamed the Hope Memorial Bridge in honor of Bob Hope and his family who came to Cleveland in 1908 from England.  Bob’s father, William Henry Hope was a stonemason who worked on the bridge’s original construction.



Edit to add
I found this site which has this image from 1932 



I'll leave it as with the best will in the world I see nothing out of sorts with the guardians.


----------



## BStankman (Jul 3, 2021)

These eight statues are named the Guardians of Transportation.
On one hand it makes sense as they are depicting a version of the messenger god Mercury / Hermes.
And they inference a rebuilding of the empire of prehistory.  




But that brings us back to Korbin's question.  SH Archive - When Jesus abandoned America, or why TPTB prefer Pagan Gods

In 1930 the United States is still primary a christian nation.
Surely there is a christian saint that could have been used instead.  
Again there seems to be a clear division between the religion of the dirty unwashed masses, and the religion of those in politics and wealth.



​


----------

